# "Cracked corn" is gonna be deadly on them this year!



## Arrow3 (Jan 22, 2011)

Who's all tried the new call "Cracked Corn" by Tom teasers??  Man, I love it....It will be my "go to" in a mouth call this year!!


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jan 22, 2011)

Where'd ya get it? I don't see one by that name on their site. How many reeds? How is it cut? Give us the dirt!


Nevermind, found it on the BPS website. I think i'm overdue for a new mouth call.  I definitely don't have too many as it is...


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes Sir Brandon, That cracked corn is gonna be a killer for sure!!
Tommy has done it again


----------



## returntoarchery (Jan 22, 2011)

Yep. I've got one too. Sweet sounding and running call. Going in my vest with the Call Girl and Double Trouble.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 22, 2011)

We just got them in at Fishing Creek in Milledgeville. I have yet to try one out though.


----------



## 3CB (Jan 22, 2011)

Anyone know of a dealer for them in the LaGrange area!?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 22, 2011)

http://www.basspro.com/Tom-Teasers-...aphragm-Turkey-Call/product/10210917/-1772122


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 22, 2011)

3CB said:


> Anyone know of a dealer for them in the LaGrange area!?



http://www.tomteasers.com/
Take a look here and give them a call; There from right here in Ga. and some of the finest folks to deal with


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 22, 2011)

Gut_Pile said:


> We just got them in at Fishing Creek in Milledgeville. I have yet to try one out though.



I'll have to stop by and pick one up from y'all Will.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jan 22, 2011)

trkyhntr70 said:


> http://www.tomteasers.com/
> Take a look here and give them a call; There from right here in Ga. and some of the finest folks to deal with



For some reason Tommy doesn't have the Cracked Corn call on his site or store page.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 22, 2011)

He usually has a booth in Perry every year.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm sure Tommy will have them on the website soon....It's the best sounding tom teaser mouth call that I've tried yet....


----------



## Payton Everett (Jan 22, 2011)

Well you guys talked me into it I got one Can't wait to get it and see how it sounds!


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 22, 2011)

The sound of that is scary! I thought he out did himself with the last batch. I can't wait to get my paws on one and give er a whirl! It should be fun!


----------



## Tommy Walton (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry for not having the new Cracked Corn on the web site!We are launching a new web site next week and it will have all our new products as well as being more user friendly to our customers.We are excited about the up coming season and hope to see a lot of you at the Perry Show! We also have completed a new DVD called Tom Teasers Ultimate Training. We feel that this DVD turned out Great! It is for the up and coming turkey hunter as well as the avid hunter! We show in detail how to use a mouth call and the language of the wild turkey! We back it up with four years worth of great footage from the turkey woods as well as five full and exciting hunts!! Thanks everyone for your support to Tom Teasers and I hope you all have a great spring turkey season!!!
Thanks,
Tommy Walton
Tom Teasers Custom Calls


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 22, 2011)

Tommy Walton said:


> Sorry for not having the new Cracked Corn on the web site!We are launching a new web site next week and it will have all our new products as well as being more user friendly to our customers.We are excited about the up coming season and hope to see a lot of you at the Perry Show! We also have completed a new DVD called Tom Teasers Ultimate Training. We feel that this DVD turned out Great! It is for the up and coming turkey hunter as well as the avid hunter! We show in detail how to use a mouth call and the language of the wild turkey! We back it up with four years worth of great footage from the turkey woods as well as five full and exciting hunts!! Thanks everyone for your support to Tom Teasers and I hope you all have a great spring turkey season!!!
> Thanks,
> Tommy Walton
> Tom Teasers Custom Calls



Sounds great! I've bought my brother several of your mouth calls, but he's having trouble picking it up. Sounds like this DVD might be just the ticket to get him on the right track.


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 22, 2011)

I got my "Cracked Corn" yesterday but didn't make it home to try it out until today.  I got to play around with it earlier today and compare it to my other TT calls (the Redneck Hen having been my favorite for the last 2 years). It's definately a great sounding call, and I feel sure it will be my "go to" for this spring as well.  What I found funny was when I was playing it in the truck on the way to work, I accidently put it in upside down, and it still sounded really good haha.  The normal way is more raspy than I'd ever heard from a mouth call, and upside down it sounded a whole lot like my Redneck Hen. I like that I can sound like two different hens just by flipping it over with my tongue.  I got the DVD Mr. Walton spoke of as well and will be watching it here shortly


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 22, 2011)

I should also add, cutts on this call are ridiculously easy and sound great


----------



## boparks (Jan 22, 2011)

I tried The " Cracked Corn" today as well...It sounds great...easy to run for sure.....has that nice high raspy sound

Thanks Tommy


Bobby


----------



## Nitro (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Mr. Walton!! I think the "Cracked Corn" will be renamed the "Blood Spiller" soon... I like it!!

The DVD is good as well. 'Preciate it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

See you in Nashville!!


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Jan 22, 2011)

If Tommy made it, I am sure it will work on any Turkey around. I am sure I will be taking some birds this Spring with one of Tommy's Calls. Thanks for making a great call Tommy! Tim


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 22, 2011)

I love it too, thanks Tommy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## returntoarchery (Jan 22, 2011)

Tommy Walton said:


> ... We also have completed a new DVD called Tom Teasers Ultimate Training. We feel that this DVD turned out Great! It is for the up and coming turkey hunter as well as the avid hunter! We show in detail how to use a mouth call and the language of the wild turkey! We back it up with four years worth of great footage from the turkey woods as well as five full and exciting hunts!! ....



I've had a chance to preview the DVD. It is nothing short of excellent in all respects; the instruction, production values (professional level), hunts, etc.... and as Tommy says will useful to both novice and experienced mouth call users. It's gonna help me with purrs.

I particularly liked the instruction on how use a face mask.  I've got one that gives me about the same amount of trouble.


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm watching the dvd right now, it goes without saying, but Mr. Walton can flat run a diaphragm call.  I could probably practice all day every day for the rest of my life and never get to the level he's at.  The video is very good, the instruction is great and the quality of the shots is 2nd to none


----------



## WESBULLDOGS (Jan 23, 2011)

i also enjoyed the video Tommy. i think it will be of great help to a lot of people! My 6 year old boys were glued to the screen while i was watching. And i really like the cracked corn also, great rasp and pop to it


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm sure Tommy will be at the turkeyrama, buy one from him and I bet he'll even autograph it for you.


----------



## flatwoodsgobbler (Jan 23, 2011)

I see the call name making for interesting conversation when the seasons starts. Can you picture the looks on faces when you tell folks you killed him using "Cracked Corn".  Sounds like we are going to have some fun with this one.

With all joking aside, I have been using Tommy's calls for the last few years and I really like them. I will have to give one a try and see if it can replace my old "Teaser Pleaser".


----------



## Payton Everett (Jan 23, 2011)

Where can i buy the dvd at?


----------



## killNgrill (Jan 23, 2011)

Mr. Walton just made me the Pro Series 3 pack in the small frame and all 3 of these calls make some great turkey sounds. Cant wait to try them on birds this spring. Have not heard of the cracked corn til now, but may have to place an order! Great calls and great customer service.


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 23, 2011)

Payton Everett said:


> Where can i buy the dvd at?



It's not out for sale yet I don't think, he's updating the website though so I'm sure it'll be on there when it's finished


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 24, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Thanks Mr. Walton!! I think the "Cracked Corn" will be renamed the "Blood Spiller" soon... I like it!!
> 
> The DVD is good as well. 'Preciate it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> See you in Nashville!!



So far, I'm loving the call.  Very easy to make a variety of turkey sounds with.  Haven't spent a ton of time with it.  But so far, it's already solidified itself a slot in the vest.

The DVD?  Y'all take this from a guy who does a lot of work in that area....it's VERY well put together.  This is not your typical "hunting company tries to put a video together" non-sense.  It's very well laid out.  Graphics are great.  Flow is good and Tommy does a really good job of walking someone who wants to learn this type of call through the basics of how it's done.

Y'all did a fine job on that video sir.  Thanks for sharing it with me.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 24, 2011)

I want one! Tom Teasers call are cut above the rest. Thanks Tommy for making a great product! I'm ready to taste some cracked corn!


----------



## trkyburns (Jan 24, 2011)

What do you boys belong to some sort of secret club that gets turkey calls sent to you before you can buy them in stores? ...


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 24, 2011)

trkyburns said:


> What do you boys belong to some sort of secret club that gets turkey calls sent to you before you can buy them in stores? ...



Nope, I went to the feed mill and got my cracked corn for turkey season myself


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 24, 2011)

trkyburns said:


> What do you boys belong to some sort of secret club that gets turkey calls sent to you before you can buy them in stores? ...



They must be...must be nice!  

Are there any big shows in South Carolina that Tommy might be at soon???  I would like to get this call and video!  My son needs a little help learning to run a mouth call better.   I'm not a good teacher - I guess.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 24, 2011)

trkyburns said:


> What do you boys belong to some sort of secret club that gets turkey calls sent to you before you can buy them in stores? ...



What, you aren't in it??? 

The DVD and the calls are worth the wait. Good Stuff!!


----------



## returntoarchery (Jan 24, 2011)

trkyburns said:


> What do you boys belong to some sort of secret club that gets turkey calls sent to you before you can buy them in stores? ...



I feel very privileged now thanks to Tommy. Now what's that secret code word and hand shake.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jan 24, 2011)

Ricochet said:


> They must be...must be nice!
> 
> Are there any big shows in South Carolina that Tommy might be at soon??? I would like to get this call and video! My son needs a little help learning to run a mouth call better.  I'm not a good teacher - I guess.


 
It's not an easy thing to teach man. I consider myself pretty good with a mouth call and I can make about any turkey noise you want but when it comes to explaining how to do it to someone else I just can't. 


---By the way, my cracked corn is in the mail! Can't wait to get it.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 24, 2011)

Just picked one up this afternoon. Played with it a few times and it sounds pretty good. I'll definitely have it with me this season!


----------



## buckwheat_8 (Jan 24, 2011)

dang it!! yall gota quit giving all these good reviews i got mouth calls pouring out my vest but yall are talking me into getting me another one!!


----------



## palmettoswamp (Jan 24, 2011)

Only problem I see, if you drop the call in the bait pile, you aint gonna find it again. I've never been a big fan of ghost cut calls, but might have to give this one a try with all the rave review and such.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 24, 2011)

trkyburns said:


> What do you boys belong to some sort of secret club that gets turkey calls sent to you before you can buy them in stores? ...




 sumpin like that.............



Thanks for my package Tommy.......


----------



## Gadget (Jan 24, 2011)

palmettoswamp said:


> I've never been a big fan of ghost cut calls, but might have to give this one a try with all the rave review and such.





Me neither, never found a ghost cut that made it into my vest, except this one. The thing I liked most about this call, that set it apart from the other diaphragms is the easy low level calling ability, soft tree yelps and clucks with very slight air pressure that sound very good. When I try to crank down on it the reeds close up on me, not a big deal, do mostly soft to medium calling with diaphragms anyways, usually casting with other callers, finish mostly with diaphragms. The other thing you can do with a ghost cut is Kee Kee without flipping or cocking.


----------



## Jasper (Jan 25, 2011)

Gotta try this one.......sounds interesting. DVD would help the youngsters, too.


----------



## TheTurkeySlayer (Jan 25, 2011)

I know what ill be gettin at the Turkeyrama!


----------



## returntoarchery (Jan 25, 2011)

Gadget said:


> The other thing you can do with a ghost cut is Kee Kee without flipping or cocking.



You're a better man than me. I can only Kee Kee on the Call Girl type cut.


----------



## ryanwhit (Jan 25, 2011)

buckwheat_8 said:


> dang it!! yall gota quit giving all these good reviews i got mouth calls pouring out my vest but yall are talking me into getting me another one!!



They've talked me into one too, and I can't even run a mouth call worth a flip!


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Jan 26, 2011)

Jasper said:


> Gotta try this one.......sounds interesting. DVD would help the youngsters, too.



John, you will be surprised on what you will learn from this video. Conner is looking for her vest now to get her mouth calls out and start working them....


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Jan 26, 2011)

Gadget said:


> Me neither, never found a ghost cut that made it into my vest, except this one. The thing I liked most about this call, that set it apart from the other diaphragms is the easy low level calling ability, soft tree yelps and clucks with very slight air pressure that sound very good. When I try to crank down on it the reeds close up on me, not a big deal, do mostly soft to medium calling with diaphragms anyways, usually casting with other callers, finish mostly with diaphragms. The other thing you can do with a ghost cut is Kee Kee without flipping or cocking.



Rick, the first calls I made with it was a cut and then straight to a Kee Kee...
Awsome Call and Video! Thank you Tommy! Tim


----------



## K.E.B. (Jan 26, 2011)

Picked one up in Nashville last year and love it. I've always liked Ghost cuts and was running Sadler's but this one fits my mouth better and sounds great.  No doubt the best style call for the Kee Kee.


----------



## TK1 (Jan 27, 2011)

..I think I will have to stop by his booth in Nashville and have him run one first hand and in person for me...maybe I can pick up some calling instructions...


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 27, 2011)

Now now....play nice with others.


I'll be honest, there is no DVD that can "teach" you how to use any type of turkey call well.  All they can do is show you how they do it and give you guidance to get started...

It's up to the hunter to use that info and practice enough to become proficient.  You are not going to watch a DVD and be a good turkey caller.  But watching a well put together DVD can help you get started and I think that's the intent of this one.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Jan 27, 2011)

Andy, That is the intent behind this video......to help teach someone the how to's. If technology had been where it is today, 25 years ago, there would be a lot more turkey hunters than there is today. Tommy just simplified things so that anyone can understand. Even the Seasoned Turkey Hunter may take something from this DVD and it help them with something that they have had trouble with while using the Mouth Call. I know I did! When you can show a kid and they understand how it works, I think anything will be helpful. I wish I had the help that is available in today's market back when I started. I hope and wished that everyone could understand HELP and not PROMOTE!! Good luck, Tim


----------



## ryanwhit (Jan 27, 2011)

TK1 said:


> ..I think I will have to stop by his booth in Nashville and have him run one first hand and in person for me...maybe I can pick up some calling instructions...



Maybe you can pick up some people skills, too.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Jan 27, 2011)

TK1 said:


> ..I think I will have to stop by his booth in Nashville and have him run one first hand and in person for me...maybe I can pick up some calling instructions...



Hey, take all the help you can get.  He is like yoda the jedi master from what they say.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Gadget said:


> Me neither, never found a ghost cut that made it into my vest, except this one.



TK1 makes a great one, the xt kee.  it's the best i've come across.


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 27, 2011)

TK1 said:


> ..I think I will have to stop by his booth in Nashville and have him run one first hand and in person for me...maybe I can pick up some calling instructions...



I was wondering how long it would take before someone tried to blow this thread up! Tommy Walton is a friend and fellow callmaker who is a stand up guy! He can flat out run a Diaphragm Call...I am sure there are plenty of others out there who make and can play Diaphragms as good or even better than Tommy! I bet they are few and far between! Part of Turkey Hunting and Call Making Fraternity is the many friends that you meet and make along the way!



ryanwhit said:


> Maybe you can pick up some people skills, too.



That is what I was trying to say!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 27, 2011)

ryanwhit said:


> Maybe you can pick up some people skills, too.


----------



## Steven Farr (Jan 27, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> TK1 makes a great one, the xt kee.  it's the best i've come across.



I look forward to stopping by his booth in Nashville


----------



## Gadget (Jan 27, 2011)

Steven Farr said:


> I look forward to stopping by his booth in Nashville


----------



## boparks (Jan 30, 2011)

Long story but my TW DVD had been misplaced....found it today and had a chance to watch it.......EXCELLENT video..

I'm in a minority in that I have been killing turkeys with friction for all the years I've hunted.....I decided last hear I was going to work on the hands-free aspect of my game...

The DVD was helpful and again...the Cracked Corn call sounds great


----------



## TK1 (Jan 30, 2011)

..sorry I offended you guys..but when i see a call thats gonna cost me $12.94 with shipping from Cabelas I really wanna hear the guy who made it.. run it himself..need to make sure its worth the cash..AND I wanna hear how good it really is...I have my doubts..


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 30, 2011)

TK1 said:


> ..sorry I offended you guys..but when i see a call thats gonna cost me $12.94 with shipping from Cabelas I really wanna hear the guy who made it.. run it himself..need to make sure its worth the cash..AND I wanna hear how good it really is...I have my doubts..



Your not sorry that you offended anyone...It's what you like to do....It's what you've always done on here....You can have all the doubts you want, Tommy can flat out run a mouth call....Keep the pot stirring to yourself...Im sick of it...Keep it up and you will be on the outside looking in around here....Your calls get plenty of praise...They would get a lot more if you carried yourself better with the public.


----------



## sman (Jan 30, 2011)

K.E.B. said:


> Picked one up in Nashville last year and love it. I've always liked Ghost cuts and was running Sadler's but this one fits my mouth better and sounds great.  No doubt the best style call for the Kee Kee.



Sadler's has been great for me.  Just picked one up last week.  As much hype as everyone on here is giving this one call, I guess I will have to give it a try.  

I usually end up buying 10 mouth pieces a year and usually only find one that I like and one that is ok.  Would be nice to have two good ones.


----------



## TK1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Woodhaven does have really good ghost cut calls...


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 30, 2011)

Picked one up from work Friday, I've never been a big ghost cut fan but I really like this call. Real easy to run


----------



## WESBULLDOGS (Jan 30, 2011)

Im the same way Will, ive never liked the ghost cuts at all, but i can run these new ones better than any in my arsenal. Another GREAT call Mr Walton


----------



## spurandrack (Jan 31, 2011)

With the exception of one, the best turkey hunters I ever new could not call worth a dang.

s&r


----------



## returntoarchery (Jan 31, 2011)

spurandrack said:


> ...the best turkey hunters I ever new could not call worth a dang.



gives me hope.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Jan 31, 2011)

TK1 said:


> ..sorry I offended you guys..but when i see a call thats gonna cost me $12.94 with shipping from Cabelas I really wanna hear the guy who made it.. run it himself..need to make sure its worth the cash..AND I wanna hear how good it really is...I have my doubts..



Go to his web site and play the video's that Tommy has up. You can hear them just fine. I know that there is at least 6 different calls that are being run on the video's. Some with hunts and some just showing the sounds of his calls. It is listed under the call maker section at the sticky on top of the Turkey Talk Forum. 
I ain't offended, just research the calls before you start typing. Sometimes it makes you look not so smart when you say Cabelas don't have a sound file for you to hear. Cabelas don't show you how to put on a shirt or pair of pants either, but if there is a sale on them, it don't stop you from buying them! Tommy runs the call himself on his site and so does his son. It's out there. Just look!
Tim


----------



## Payton Everett (Feb 2, 2011)

Got mine today sounds good!


----------



## Killdee (Feb 9, 2011)

To the top to remind me to buy a couple to try.


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 9, 2011)

I somehow lost mine, didn't realize it til today, but I'll definitely be getting another one before season comes.  I'm not really sure how one goes about losing a mouth call, but I'm guessing that it could've been thrown away somehow


----------



## Nitro (Feb 9, 2011)

Not to derail, but I like the  Tom Teasers "Meat Call" diaphragm better than the "cracked corn" call.

It suits my style of calling (such that it is).....

Great that we have some many awesome callmakers and choices here.

Good Luck to all this season!!!


----------



## cooner83 (Feb 9, 2011)

I love my hooche hen glass gona have to give one of these a run tom teasers are great calls i have many tom teaser mouth calls that run great


----------



## dt6084 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am a beginning mouth caller and the Teaser Pleaser sure is easy to run. Mr. Walton says in his video that it is one of the most versatile calls, & I agree. I sure do want my own copy of that video.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 9, 2011)

will one of the many that are raving about this call post a sound file or video of it?


----------



## boothy (Feb 9, 2011)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> will one of the many that are raving about this call post a sound file or video of it?



x2.


----------



## boothy (Feb 10, 2011)

Anybody???


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 10, 2011)

second row on the left. Tommy is running it.

http://www.tomteasers.com/TT_Diaphragm.html


----------



## Dupree (Feb 10, 2011)

returntoarchery said:


> second row on the left. Tommy is running it.
> 
> http://www.tomteasers.com/TT_Diaphragm.html



I was wanting to hear someone hear run it, but thanks. that sound file sounds good.


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 10, 2011)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> I was wanting to hear someone hear run it, but thanks. that sound file sounds good.



no worries. you certainly don't want to hear me run it.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Feb 10, 2011)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> I was wanting to hear someone hear run it, but thanks. that sound file sounds good.



Unreal!


----------



## Dupree (Feb 10, 2011)

Hawken2222 said:


> Unreal!


----------



## Hawken2222 (Feb 10, 2011)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


>



You requested they post a sound file and they did.  Then you weren't really happy because someone other than Tommy was in the sound file.  I guess my unreal comment meant that there are some folks you just can't satisfy, no matter what you do.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 10, 2011)

I want to hear 4x4powerstrokesd run a call...........


----------



## rem 300 (Feb 10, 2011)

just got my cracked corn in the mail today, and I LIKE IT!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 10, 2011)

Nitro said:


> I want to hear 4x4powerstrokesd run a call...........



Seems he's being pretty tough on the callmakers here lately that's for sure


----------



## Dupree (Feb 11, 2011)

Nitro said:


> I want to hear 4x4powerstrokesd run a call...........



Here ya go. It's all I have on my phone. When I get new calls I make videos so I can listen back. 
I'm not a "pro" and I'm sure you can hear that. If you hear the callmaker run the same call it sounds 100 times better. That is why I was wanting a "regular user" to post there personal sound file of the cracked corn.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 11, 2011)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> Here ya go. It's all I have on my phone. When I get new calls I make videos so I can listen back.
> I'm not a "pro" and I'm sure you can hear that. If you hear the callmaker run the same call it sounds 100 times better. That is why I was wanting a "regular user" to post there personal sound file of the cracked corn.



That's just it, there are no "regular users".  All skill levels and calling abilities are on this board.  Depending on who posts a sound file and their ability, you could get a completely different take on the call.  It's probably best for you to assess it yourself.

What call were you gobbling on and running in this video?


----------



## Dupree (Feb 11, 2011)

This video was an XT ruckus. The gobbling video was an XT havoc from last year. I may pick up a cracked corn myself, although I have found that with ghost cuts I can make a great kee kee but most of the other sounds are too high pitched for my liking.

Disclaimer: I only posted the makes of the calls because I was asked. I was not going to post another callmaker name in this thread to avoid speculation.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 11, 2011)

See, that's what I'm talking about.  People might not buy one of those after hearimg you.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 11, 2011)

Y'all can say what you want about my calling. I figured after I put a target on my back the last few days I would get scrutinized about anything I post.  I'm not gonna ask somebody to post sounds of there personal calling without doing the same myself. The clip I posted if from a cell phone which distorts the sound a good bit. I'll post something better when I get the time.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 11, 2011)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> Y'all can say what you want about my calling. I figured after I put a target on my back the last few days I would get scrutinized about anything I post.  I'm not gonna ask somebody to post sounds of there personal calling without doing the same myself. The clip I posted if from a cell phone which distorts the sound a good bit. I'll post something better when I get the time.



Don't take it personal. I heard your calling and would describe it as adequate ............

Practice make perfect - if that is your goal. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Feb 11, 2011)

*pass the cracked corn please!!!*


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Feb 16, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> Your not sorry that you offended anyone...It's what you like to do....It's what you've always done on here....You can have all the doubts you want, Tommy can flat out run a mouth call....Keep the pot stirring to yourself...Im sick of it...Keep it up and you will be on the outside looking in around here....Your calls get plenty of praise...They would get a lot more if you carried yourself better with the public.



well said but some just cant understand nOrmal thinking....besides ive heard TK1 at a calling contest, and well  cant see why hes knocking ole tommy ....


----------



## 242outdoors (Feb 16, 2011)

cracked corn and redneck hen are both great sounding calls. cc is a little easier to cut with but i like the yelp on rh a little better. keekee is easier with the cc because of how its cut.


----------



## 3CB (Feb 16, 2011)

4X4. Start your yelp higher and drop you jaw a little more to finish the yelps. You sound like a JAke which can be very effective. But I don't think that is the sound your after. Like NITRO said practice !!!!!!!!!!


I love the Cracked Corn call. Will definitely kill birds this spring!


----------



## bangbird (Feb 16, 2011)

Been using a Ghost Cut for 10 years now.  That's all I use......  Except I use a 2 reed with the ends clipped off.

It's about time they started making one...

If you want to play around try trimming off the tag ends on the top reed.  It will look like this.  If you mess your call up don't blame me though


----------



## Fanfare (Feb 16, 2011)

Lotta good mouth calls out there...never a problem adding another to my arsenal..Cracked corn sounds like another good flavor...


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 16, 2011)

bought the cracked corn at the rama. And its definitely a good call. Very easy to run. Very easy to kee kee on. I like the versatility of it. Can get loud or go to a tree yelp. It will be in my "go to " category with my Tom Teaser 3 reed V cut, and Woodhaven Red Wasp!


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Feb 16, 2011)

bnew17 said:


> bought the cracked corn at the rama. And its definitely a good call. Very easy to run. Very easy to kee kee on. I like the versatility of it. Can get loud or go to a tree yelp. It will be in my "go to " category with my Tom Teaser 3 reed V cut, and Woodhaven Red Wasp!



I hear ya, bought the cracked corn last week and a new red wasp.  Been using hte red wasp for three years and love it.


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 17, 2011)

bangbird said:


> Been using a Ghost Cut for 10 years now.  That's all I use......  Except I use a 2 reed with the ends clipped off.
> ...



Just noticed that the Teaser 3 Reed Ghost has the same edge cuts.


----------



## Dupree (Dec 28, 2011)

So those of y'all that raved about it last year, was it as deadly as predicted?


----------



## Gadget (Dec 28, 2011)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> So those of y'all that raved about it last year, was it as deadly as predicted?




 If your so interested in this call why not just buy one and try it out yourself? Just like every other diaphragm it will work for some and not for others. It is one of the best ghost cuts I've used though.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 28, 2011)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> So those of y'all that raved about it last year, was it as deadly as predicted?



Was probably the best mouth call I ever used....


----------



## Dupree (Dec 28, 2011)

Gadget said:


> If your so interested in this call why not just buy one and try it out yourself? Just like every other diaphragm it will work for some and not for others. It is one of the best ghost cuts I've used though.



Im going to this year. I've been running a sadler call lately and and think I need to pick up some other ghost cuts. 
Was wanting to hear some success stories, as its 3 months til season and im getting restless....


----------



## Dupree (Dec 28, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> Was probably the best mouth call I ever used....



I thought all your birds came into your trumpet last year?


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 28, 2011)

Its not one of my favorite Teaser calls


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 28, 2011)

I didn't like it as much as my other TT calls


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 28, 2011)

Cracked Corn was pretty good but I like the Butt Naked Hen better.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 28, 2011)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> I thought all your birds came into your trumpet last year?



I finished 2 of them with the cracked corn...The trumpet had them coming...The 3 I killed wasn't the only birds I called in though.


----------



## sman (Dec 28, 2011)

I tried it and it was ok.   Wasn't number 1 in the vest but I did carry it.  Had another TT, a Woodhaven, and a Primos call that made the vest before it.  Lost every one of em.  I would swear they all sprouted legs and jumped out while I was huntin.


----------



## BubbaD (Dec 29, 2011)

It was deadly on 2 last year....one in GA and one in KS


----------



## ScottA (Dec 29, 2011)

I used one last year, and the birds loved it.


----------



## Timber1 (Jan 1, 2012)

If you think "cracked corn" is good, just wait til "black oil sunflower" hits the shelf.


----------

